# bedside flashlight



## tron3 (Mar 13, 2006)

I have a 9v Hummer LED light that is magnetized to the bed frame. It was my fastest light to access when I was on my bed during the 10-12 second blackout just days ago.

*Saying what light you have is good but WHERE do you keep your bed light?*


----------



## ruger357 (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

Yes either a SF e2e with the KL1 head or a SF Z3.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

I actually have about a half dozen near the bed in a cabinet. Just one of those places where they tend to accumulate, like the workshop.

Geoff


----------



## bjn70 (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

On my side of the bed-
Mag85
2C Mag/3xCR123/KPR112
Streamlight TL-3 Xenon

On my wife's side of the bed-
3C Mag w/ Lux (modded by 3rd_Shift)


----------



## Majidoc (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

Yes, I have a SF M6 on the night stand.


----------



## NeonLights (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

SL Scorpion for things that go bump in the night
SF L1 used in the low mode for doing things in the bedroom/bathroom without ruining my night vision or waking anyone up
SL headlamp for reading in bed without waking up my wife


----------



## teststrips (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

I probably have 10 lights on my side of the bed.... most of them are cheap coin cell lights from countycomm. I most often grab my mag solitaire with a 3mm led in it, and a AAA sized li-ion. I get up before the sun comes up yearround so I need something, but don't want it to be too bright b/c my wife sleeps in yearround. The minimag - 3mm led that I have produces the whitest light I've ever seen from a regular (not luxeon) led ... I don't know where I got it, but I love it. It produces a beautifully even white beam with no hotspot (all flood)... makes not tripping over the stuff that is laying on the floor very attainable. 

If there is a weird noise, or I need to check something out, i keep my also MiniMag Hotwire there too. I actually made a squrell fall out of the tree by my bedroom window when I flashed that sucker in his eyes.


----------



## Arkayne (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

There should be a choice called: On the floor after you knocked it down from the nightstand because your are blind without glasses in the dark.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

Yes!
On bedside cabinet.
So many my book and glasses have to go on top of a corner to corner layer of torches.
My wife also has about six on her side!!

I like to think that we are just messy but I think the problem is MUCH deeper than that!

...is it wrong to still have the buffalo bill hats we got from disneyland five years ago??? Just a thought...


----------



## revv11 (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

I keep a SF U2 on my nightstand because I get up before dawn and the low light setting on the U2 is easy on my night eyes. By the time I wander into the kitchen and turn on the espresso maker I am ready for conventional lighting.


----------



## jsr (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

I keep virtually all my lights in/on my nightstand (that's pretty much where I store them). The only ones I don't have there are my keychain and car lights.
SL TL-2 in nightstand drawer for bumps in the night. Soon to be joined by a TL-3.
SL Scorpion LED also in nightstand drawer.
Q3 and V2 on top of nightstand for various tasks and my personal carry lights I pick up in the morning b4 heading to work.
Xnova 8LED and TM-313X for lower light navigation w/o waking up the misses.


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

Kind of on the floor on my side of the bed, where my hand naturally falls if I reach out of bed, but not on the bedside table, because if it got knocked off, I would waste time feeling around on the floor for it. Yes, I know I could fit Tritium locators, but I haven't got round to it yet.

Lights; In house lilght- Surefire L1, 
In my work 'lights bag' - Surefire M3, M4, Krill light, sometimes others too. Oh yeah..... 3 Surefire Spares Carriers, so there's 18 lithiums, minimum in there too !


----------



## Yooper (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

SF 9P with P91 on the nightstand
Pak-lite with glow in the dark head on nightstand
Roar of the Pelican in 6C body on the floor next to nightstand
Usually place my Fenix L1P on the nightstand and use it 95% of the time if I need a light.

HK P7M8 in safebox under the bed...


----------



## Flakey (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

Ive never seen the Flashlight fairy, but that doesn't mean that she doesnt exist!!! 
LOOK she is bringing me a M6 !!!! i love you flashlight fairy!








:lolsign::lolsign::lolsign::lolsign::lolsign::lolsign::lolsign::lolsign:


----------



## shadowman (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

I always wear a photon freedom on a necklace. Larger lights are only a few feet from the bed.


----------



## Gaffle (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

Maglite 4-cell D next to my bed. Fast grab, bright light.:rock:


----------



## Lee1959 (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

A modded AAA Minimag lays on the table next to me, an SF 6P, an MXDL 3 Watt, and a AA Minimag in the drawer next to my .45 ACP


----------



## Phreeq (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

I store most of the torches which I don't EDC on or in my nightstand.
The 700L and Osram Golden dragon lantern are on the nightstand on my side of the bed, the SF 8X on my girlfriends side. A photon clone on a necklace is under my pillow.

The exceptions are the TM-116 which I keep in my office, the Glo-Toob FX on my backpack, the SF G2 which stays in my jacket, the QIII in its kydex holster on my belt and the L0P in the RF pocket of my pants.
I carry my Raw NS on a bead chain around my neck during daytime and put it on the nightstand during the night.


----------



## Chris201W (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

I have the translucent film canister lamp someone posted a while ago cept with an Infinity Ultra instead of an Arc AAA. I leave this on all night so that I can find my glasses and SL PP 4AA Lux, Surefire G2, or Minimag w/opalec newbeam that are standing next to it.


----------



## IrishLager (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

I keep a Surefire C3 w/ P90 on the nightstand along w/ an Inova X1. The X1 is for general use walking around at night and for finding the remote. The C3 there if i really need to see whats going on. 
J


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

Yes. I usually have between 3 and 6 on a nightstand. They change all the time.


----------



## Omega Man (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*



Yooper said:


> SF 9P with P91 on the nightstand


I've got a C3/P91 on the floor in reach from bed. 
Early this morning I heard knocking in the hallway. I ignored it. Knocking again. Ignored it. And again. I can't really tell what's going on outside my apartment from my bedroom, so I didn't know if it was my door, I assumed not. I finally got up, saw it was 3:15am. Grabbed the C3 and went to the spyhole, no one there, whoever it was, was knocking down the hall. As I got back in bed, I realised how useless the C3 was at this point. My hallways are lighted 24/7. I'd just woke up. If I'd have turned that C3 on I would have completely blinded myself, and it would have no effect on anyone entering.

I think my new Safe-Light will be hanging with the C3 for this kind of situation.


----------



## DaveG (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

Yes, palights always.


----------



## bruddamoke (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

On nightstand next to bed, Dorcy 1xAAA and minimag w/ nite-ize conversion. These are for trips to the toilet, so nothing brighter. 

Just under the bed where my hand can easily retrieve, I keep a 3D Mag w/ a 1watt PR bulb from a craftsman led tool light. Something with throw that I can throw.


----------



## StoneDog (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

Mine's not on there...

I keep a number of lights in a Maxpedition bag hanging from a bedpost. Currently there are six lights poking out of it at various angles. There are three or four more in the drawer of the nightstand should the first six prove inadequate. 

Jon


----------



## VT-Metal-VT (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

on my nightstand I have a T4,a U2 ,a L1P ,and an eternalight! :rock:


----------



## besafe2 (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

My lights are on my side of the bed near my weapons. Easy reach for power outage or the "bump in the night".


----------



## tron3 (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

I see from reading the replies I asked the wrong poll questions.
I should have asked, "How MANY lights do you keep near the bed." :ironic: 

Why do so many people always want to get me? :mecry: 

<sends body double to flashlight conventions> :sweat: 

What a bunch of zealots. :laughing:


----------



## dizzy (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

I have a thor 15 million candle power light as my nightstand and on that I keep my SF E2d.


----------



## chuck4570 (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

On night stand, SF L1 and a SF C3, In night stand 15 other various SF's

Chuck


----------



## Aaron1100us (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

I have a River Rock LED lantern, Inova X5,X1, Surefire G2 on nightstand next to bed. Then, I have two shake lights, Several River Rock LEDs, Dorcy Metal Gear, Inova 2Xaa, a few other various LEDs and a Surefire M3 on the nightstand at end of bed with a 24w AE Powerlight under the bed.


----------



## besafe2 (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*



tron3 said:


> I see from reading the replies I asked the wrong poll questions.
> I should have asked, "How MANY lights do you keep near the bed." :ironic:
> 
> Why do so many people always want to get me? :mecry:
> ...


I agree on the "how many lights do you keep near the bed". I was looking for the right one to check & couldn't find the best match....


----------



## Sixpointone (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

I keep my L4, an E2e, my Princeton Tec EOS Headlamp and a Mag Charger next to me bed.


----------



## igabo (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

RR 2xAAA in between next to bed for finding my way to the bathroon, along Thor 15 MCP and Brinkman Maxfire LX on top of the dresser, in case I need to Welcome a stranger in the house.


----------



## mcl2u (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

My 3d mag plus the newest toy my Ergo eternal light. I like to read with it. I keep all my others in the closet.


----------



## GadgetTravel (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

On nightstand:
Red LED Inova X5T
Surefire 9P with HOLA
Surefire E2E body with KL4 LED head
Mr. Bulk Lion Cub
AAA Mag with Terralux Microstar
Streamlight TL3


In drawer
Streamlight Twin Task 2L
QIII


----------



## Navck (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

My HDS sits right onto of my drawer, at day it stays there or I bring it along to where-ever.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

Am I the only one who keeps a loaded TigerLight by the bed? (Actually Tiger74 with pepper spray locked and loaded)

There is also have a couple on the nightstand representin' from all my small lights. From the Pak-Lite Super to the Peak Ncell or a headlamp for reading etc etc.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

Palight and the Fenix L1P


----------



## my name is fake (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

on my side of the bed:


SF C2, VB-16 LED.


on my wife's side:

Mag 3D


----------



## roguesw (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

McLux PR with 5W clipped to the bed and my EDC PR-T is underneath the bed, i keep lights within arms length


----------



## Mini-Moder (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

I keep my 6P with KL3 head and lanyard, on the night stand most nights. Sometimes the Arc takes its place though. I keep my knife under my pillow


----------



## Coop (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*



Arkayne said:


> There should be a choice called: On the floor after you knocked it down from the nightstand because your are blind without glasses in the dark.




second that!


----------



## The Porcupine (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

I have a SF G2 permanently on the bedstand + whatever light I carried during the day! Oh....Mag 2D rolled under the bed too, I think!


----------



## Luxman (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

SF C2 and either the Ultimate 60 or U2.


----------



## OwlEyez (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

I have a cheap incandescent that won't leave me seeing stars for checking on the kids. Then if I think the bump or creak was worth rolling out of bed to investigate - one of the Dorcy's or hubby's Fenix L1P (baseball bat is at the door) all within a few steps.hmmm think I need some more options . . .


----------



## cbxer55 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

Old Laser Products Surefire 6P with P61, right next to my COlt .45 in a compartment at headboard of bed. 

CBXer55
Oklahoma City


----------



## tron3 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*



Flakey said:


> Ive never seen the Flashlight fairy, but that doesn't mean that she doesnt exist!!!
> LOOK she is bringing me a M6 !!!! i love you flashlight fairy!


 
Crap, warn us next time. I almost choked on my own saliva when I saw that.

"Geeze! I'm choking on my own flage here!" - Moe the Bartender / Simpsons.


----------



## TKC (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

Of course I do!! What kind of flashaholic DOES NOT have flashlights NEAR thier bed?!I have 5-6 flashlights next to me. 1 is at the top of the bed ready to go. The rest are in a drawer.


----------



## xochi (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

Tron, I sure hope you're signed up to go to work for the Census Bureau! You sure are zealous about polls (zealous about calling us zealots, too)

But

Yeah, I've got a ROP/LE on my nightstand and other lights take up temporary residence as I enjoy turning them on and off while in bed watching TV. 

:nana:


----------



## tron3 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*



xochi said:


> Tron, I sure hope you're signed up to go to work for the Census Bureau! You sure are zealous about polls (zealous about calling us zealots, too)
> ...:nana:


 
It's all in good fun. Look at how many people in the poll want to "get me".
I chuckle everytime I see it go up. Since it went up just after you posted here, I'll assume it was you.  

It's one thing to make fun of others, it is another being able to poke fun at yourself.

"Get back! Back you zealots!" -Woody fighting off broken toys in Toy Story.


----------



## xochi (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

Yeah, I couldn't resist selecting the get you option after your post about how many folks wanted to get you.

I'll give you credit , though, your threads typically develope impressive thread counts :naughty:.


----------



## tdurand (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

Sadly, all I have is an Eternalight. It's right next to my Sig Sauer.

Perhaps we shoud have asked for pics of eachother's nightstand. Too boggy?


----------



## greenLED (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

(Only pulling your leg on my response.)
I do keep a flashlight near the bed; the model rotates depending on which one I've been playing with.


----------



## cernobila (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

Well, I am allowed only three lights on my bedside table...and the winners are.....a Tigerlight gold 8" for outside checks, a SF L2 for inside checks and the little HDS B60 for when I need very little light (output wise) on one of the lower settings. The other reason for the HDS being on the bedside table is because I put it there after I take it out of my pocket at the end of the day. All my other lights are scattered all over my house, garage and cars.


----------



## metalhed (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

Elektrolumens TriStar on floor next to bed;

Several one cell lights on the nightstand, varies a bit, since I am constantly shifting different lights around the house.

Typical would be an Arc LS, 12-LED lantern, and an Eternalite Ergo. Wife has a Z2 on her night stand.


And yet somehow, it's still not enough.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

My River Rock 2AA is on my nightstand. It's perfect for making adjustments to the alarm clock and it doesn't take up a lot of space there.


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

Mini-Mag w/Niteize in holster so it doesn't roll off the headboard. Fenix L1P on top of dresser. SF G2 in dresser. My handheld laser cannon is on order.


----------



## Topper (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

Yes
Topper


----------



## rikvee (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

funny Topper!

mmm, me too 

A Surefire L1 and a Z2 with a P91 and F24 beamshaper on two R123's


----------



## SpeedPRO (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

Flashlight near the bed? all the time, always kept an L4 at bed side...


----------



## ScottyJ (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

On my nightstand I have an L2, C3, M4, HDS, and a few ARC's.


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

i though I was the only one! I keep a 4AA craftsman 5 LED "work" light next to my bed. This is enough light to be just fine or wonder over the six feet to get my E1L, U2, Ultrastinger, Stinger HP ETC...


Always a light on the night stand... kinda feel weird if I don't have it


----------



## Brangdon (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

Part of my going-to-bed ritual is to take some of my EDC out of my pocket and put it on the bedside table. This includes an Orb Raw and some keyring lights. (I like to keep the keys ready to hand in case I am got out of bed to answer the front door.)


----------



## dca2 (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

I have an Elite Max CPF on the nightstand and my edc-Fexix L1P- in my bowl on my nightstand with my wallet, E2e is also in the bowl and anything else battery opperated I can sneak in :naughty:


----------



## PaulW (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

I used keep an Arc LS on the nightstand. I'd use it in moonmode for any nightly journeys and to find my way to other lights. And I used it to get the last remaining juice out of my 123s. 

But almost everything I use now is rechargeable (even my SF M6), so I don't have enough almost-depleted 123s. I find that an Arc AA with a rechargeable is perfect.

Paul


----------



## Bozzlite (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

Yes! A TLE-5 modified MM on the night stand. Have pre-ordered some of those new Nite Ize IQ tail switches for when I knock it off the night stand on to the floor. Because I'm blind at night without my glasses. Hmmmm. Come to think of it, I'm blind during the day without my glasses.


----------



## edakoppo (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

Gen 2 (I think--not a Gen 3) Dorcy AAA and a 6C M*g, which will be a mod host at some point when Fivemega's got drop-in sockets available again, plus whatever lights were in my pants pockets that day. Probably another 20 lights within a few more feet, upwards of 40 counting keychain lights.


----------



## morituri (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

My night light is a Maglite AA with SMJLED. It has a NITE glowring attached to it, so I can always find it in the dark.


----------



## Flea Bag (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

C3 next to my bed on my left. M6 next to my bed in a bag on my right.

Good thing the poll is going like I would expect from CPF members!


----------



## Trev1960 (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

Always have my HDS EDC near the bed set on the lowest setting so it is not too bright if i have to turn it on. If I am in a different bed room I will usually leave it on low.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

I actually sleep with one. Not under my pillow though.


----------



## Minds_eye (Mar 22, 2006)

Sitting changing the batteries in my Inova X5 a few nights about whilst watching a zombie movie on the telly and routing through the, now rather empty, box of cheap panasonic CR123a's I bought a while back and began a train of thought ...

Basically the X5 is used to light up my bedroom, the house (when I can't be bothered turning the lights on) and most regularly to look out my window into the garden to see just what that 'bump in the dark' really was.

The Inova does pretty much all my tasks adequately, with a lovely full flood (though sometimes a bit more throw would be nice), though the batteries are a tad too expensive / hard to come by for my purposes -_I realise you can pick them up cheap online, but I'd like to know I can just pop down to the high-street and pick up a set of batteries for less than £10 (about $16)

The most likely looking contenders have come in the form of the Fenix lights, which I stumbled upon on Lighthound, which buying my Arc AAA -

I was first tempted by the L2P due to it's advertised longer run time over the L1P. However having read a review (clicky) stating the run time on Alk AAs was less than the L1P my mind isn't exactly made up.

The reviews at http://wwwFlashlightreviews.com seem to suggest that the L1P will run longer unregulated than the L2P will with it's fully regulated circuit when using regular AA batteries. Am I reading this correctly?

I guess what attracted me to the L2P is the comparability with the Maglight AA, which has long been my trusty bedside light. However, since the L1P would have relatively longer output, I'm thinking this might be the more economical choice, if that is the drop-off isn't so severe to make it eventually little better than my ARC AAA towards the end of the battery life?

I have by no means ruled out other lights though, so any suggestions are much appreciated.

Cheers_


----------



## C4LED (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: AA LED Flashlight - Nightstand / bump in the night light.*

All of those lights are worthy of interest. However, there are many others you could use for your purposes - and you could also use AA rechargeables in them.

The UK eLED 4AA for example puts out more light and will out throw your X5. The price isn't bad and the size is still small:

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/uk_4aaeled.htm

Also, you could get the TerraLUX MiniSTAR2 Minimag Upgrade - especially since you already have one to upgrade:

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/re...x_ministar2.htm

There are still many others that you'll probably get suggestions on.


----------



## bruddamoke (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: AA LED Flashlight - Nightstand / bump in the night light.*

Fenix lights are great all around, but a bit too bright for me for in-house needs, like trips to the bathroom. You will see a big improvement in throw compared to the X5, even using the L1P. Much tighter hotspot. Have both plus the L0P, rarely use he X5 anymore. Sounds like you bought an Arc, use that for in house, get a stronger thrower for peeking outside.

My understanding is the L2P has higher output than the L1P from various reviews. Plus, the outstanding regulation. They also like using NiMH batteries, so runtime should not be a major concern if usage will be limited to in-house tasks...just recharge the batts every 2 months or so on a regular basis. I've got tons of NiMH batteries in various things (cameras, wireless keyboards, remote controls, etc.) so can always scavenge power in an extended power outage too.


----------



## C4LED (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: AA LED Flashlight - Nightstand / bump in the night light.*

(Looks like all the simians are replying to your question!).


----------



## LowBat (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: AA LED Flashlight - Nightstand / bump in the night light.*



Minds_eye said:


> The reviews at http://wwwFlashlightreviews.com seem to suggest that the L1P will run longer unregulated than the L2P will with it's fully regulated circuit when using regular AA batteries. Am I reading this correctly? I have by no means ruled out other lights though, so any suggestions are much appreciated.
> 
> Cheers


Yes the L1P will outlast the L2P with alkalines, but the output of the L1P will be weak.

I'd say if you want flood instead of throw avoid anything with a reflector. You might want to get one of those cheap multi-LED 1xAA lights that are common on eBay.

Also, welcome to CPF! I'm somewhat familiar with Merseyside. I spend a few days there with some friends in '93.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: AA LED Flashlight - Nightstand / bump in the night light.*

In a fight for my affections between a L1P and a L2P, the L1p wins hands down. I think you'd like it too.

But you could also go for: Peak Kilimanjaro 5LED good for cu and night indoors navigation. ($45 from pocketlights.com)
Xnova 8 Led - ditto.($5.99 at Lighthound)

Led Lenser David 1AA luxeon(Appx £30 )


Or if you want to go for longer runtime and lower level lighting you appear to be there with your ARC AAA.

Alternatively, if you are looking for more throw then try any of the INOVA T series (T1-cheapest-$50 from pocketlights) or go for the surefire lights, too many to mention and with great 'LEGO'ability which is fun!





Good luck with your wallet.


----------



## jsr (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: AA LED Flashlight - Nightstand / bump in the night light.*

None of the lights you mentioned match the characteristics of the X5 you're looking to replace. The X5 produces a fairly low amount of light with a very floody beam. I assume you like this so as not to wake up others when walking around at night or completely destroying your night vision. The Fenix lights are considerably brighter and may wake others up in the dark of night.

For lights with similar beams and light output to the X5, consider the following:
- New Inova X1 (with reflector) - $15 from batteryjunction.com and other internet sites. Runs off a single AA for 8hrs of regulated output.
- Nuwai TM-313X (one of my personal favorite lights) - $20 for 2 at www.j2ledflashlight.com for the black ones (tho I love the titanium finish on mine). 8hrs of regulated output also from a single AA. More throw than the X5.
- Nuwai TM-310H - about $10 from CPF member LED_Experimenter. Less overall light than the X1 or TM-313X, but is fine for indoors dark navigation. Really small, has a nice momentary feature, and uses a single AAA.
- Xnova 8LED - as already suggested. Floodiest beam of all the ones I mentioned. Really cheap tho. Runs for quite a while on a AA.

If you want something brigther with a tighter hotspot (such as the Fenix lights, which are quite different from your X5), along with the Fenix's, also look at the Triton P1 offered by CPF member Waion. It has a floodier beam than the L1P, but makes about the same overall amount of light...sounds great for indoors and medium range tasks. It's also lower priced than the L1P.


----------



## Long John (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: AA LED Flashlight - Nightstand / bump in the night light.*

Hi Minds eye,
my hint is the Fenix L1P with the 2stage mod. With two 10 Ohm resistors you will have on low enough light inside the house and you klick on the switch, you will have a good light for the distance.
I feeds mine with 2600mAh nimh Accus and it works very well and for a long runtime. If you will walk through the night, take another cell with you and the runtime is longer than a L2P and the weight is lighter.
I'm absolutly happy with mine and if you compare different lights, take a look of a glas lens and an aluminium reflector, HA III coating and a very good r-bin Lux I LED.

I wish you look and best regards


___
Tom


----------



## Dave Wright (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: AA LED Flashlight - Nightstand / bump in the night light.*

My experience with the sort of thing you describe is that a single light won't meet the need unless it's one of the HDS Systems units. A light with multiple output levels is needed, and only one with an extraordinarily wide range of outputs will do.

I have, and sometimes use, an Arc 4+ for this purpose, but usually simply go with two lights instead. A Paklite with glow cap rests on my nightstand for rambling around the house without waking family. The glow cap makes it easy to find in the dark. Its low bilevel output is perfect and the batteries last so long that we use these as nightlights while traveling. I also have higher output lights close at hand for "what was that sound outside?" use.


----------



## flashlife (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: AA LED Flashlight - Nightstand / bump in the night light.*

Check out:
Coast 7840 Digitac, 1xAA, 1.25 W Luxeon, nice "directed flood", about 4-6 hr runtime, true momentary/clicky tail switch.

Available at Fry's ($40):
http://shop2.outpost.com/product/4641178#detailed

Or Sears (online) cheaper($30):
http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?pid=03493225000


----------



## Changchung (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

I sleep with my T2 since i get some rechargables bateries... I used like nobody...


----------



## ROVER (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

Don't you just hate it when you roll over in bed, and a cold metal flashlight rolls over and touches your back? My fiance has let me know in no uncertain terms that this practice will end when my bed becomes our bed. We'll see


----------



## jacklovell (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

Always... an HDS EDC U60 XR fitted with a SureFire F04 Beamshaper.
With 'Forced On' set to 1 Lumen it is perfect for reading in bed without waking the boss. Also, 'Automatic Turn Off' mode ensures that the U60 switches off after 5 minutes in the event that I doze off which is frequently. :candle:


----------



## RigMedic (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

At home, just a 3-D Cell MagLight on the nightstand...At work, a Pelican 4AA Stealthlite on the small desk near my bed in my room...


----------



## 5.0Trunk (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

I keep 2 lights right on the floor next to my bed. A McLux III PD and a FM 700L. Those are my favorite lights.

Thanks


----------



## Max Brightness (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

On my nightstand I leave a Nuwai TM317 1AA with dual output switch. As I head to bed, I turn off the lights and use Surefire L1 or HDS U60 on low to light the path and leave on the nightstand until morning.


----------



## Minds_eye (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: AA LED Flashlight - Nightstand / bump in the night light.*

*C4LED*:




> The UK eLED 4AA for example puts out more light and will out throw your X5. The price isn't bad and the size is still small
> 
> Also, you could get the TerraLUX MiniSTAR2 Minimag Upgrade - especially since you already have one to upgrade.




_UK eLED 4AA_ - 4AA cells is a few more than I'd like to run (I usually have ones or twos of batteries laying around, but 4 would be something I'd have to buy), but the I'm fond of flashlights that enspire confidence when held 

_TerraLux MiniStar2 Minimag upgrade_ - Nice bit of kit, but I've become a bit of a beamsnob and find the holes / distortions in the beam shape to be little flakey.

------

*bruddamoke*:



> Fenix lights are great all around, but a bit too bright for me for in-house needs, like trips to the bathroom. You will see a big improvement in throw compared to the X5, even using the L1P. Much tighter hotspot. Have both plus the L0P, rarely use he X5 anymore. Sounds like you bought an Arc, use that for in house, get a stronger thrower for peeking outside.



I would probably use the Arc, but as it's on my keys I prefer to have a seperate light for my nightstand.


------

*LowBat*:



> Yes the L1P will outlast the L2P with alkalines, but the output of the L1P will be weak.



Fair point, well made. I guess if running for efficiency, then running the L1P at a consistent level would probably require more battery changes than with the L2P.




> Also, welcome to CPF! I'm somewhat familiar with Merseyside. I spend a few days there with some friends in '93.



Thanks  Where abouts did you see in Merseyside? It's a diverse city and is certainly changing all the time. Big things are afoot here since we won the European Capital of culture for 2008 ...


------

*Nyctophiliac*:



> In a fight for my affections between a L1P and a L2P, the L1p wins hands down. I think you'd like it too.



What makes you prefer the L1P over the 2P? At the moment the L1P's pocketability seems quite handy, but the regulation of the L2P might be advatageous.

------

*JSR*:



> None of the lights you mentioned match the characteristics of the X5 you're looking to replace. The X5 produces a fairly low amount of light with a very floody beam. I assume you like this so as not to wake up others when walking around at night or completely destroying your night vision. The Fenix lights are considerably brighter and may wake others up in the dark of night.



This is actually one of the things I was hoping to address in a new light; Whilst I appreciate the wide flood of the X5, it doesn't have the tightest of spots, which makes it a little ... ineffectual whilst looking out of the window.

Ideally I'd like a nice compromise between throw and sidespill, which I was hoping the Fenix lights offered.

_Inova X1_ - I considered this a while ago, but had heard that it was such a tight spot it was pretty useless. I'd heard recently that they'd changed them to a floodier beam, but are they adequately floody for a general use? I have to admit I'd prefer a clicky to this, but prefer a clicky that allows momentary on if possible.

_Nuwai lights_ - Snobbishness comes into play again, and I find it hard to get past the smooth simplicity of them. They look a tad plain and likely to be a little dropped by me :/

------

*Long John*:



> Hi Minds eye,
> my hint is the Fenix L1P with the 2stage mod. With two 10 Ohm resistors you will have on low enough light inside the house and you klick on the switch, you will have a good light for the distance.
> I feeds mine with 2600mAh nimh Accus and it works very well and for a long runtime. If you will walk through the night, take another cell with you and the runtime is longer than a L2P and the weight is lighter.
> I'm absolutly happy with mine and if you compare different lights, take a look of a glas lens and an aluminium reflector, HA III coating and a very good r-bin Lux I LED.



_Fenix with 2 Stage mod_ - Now this has me intrigued ... Does anyone offer this service? Does this just drop the output of the light down low, then provide a powerful beam (with no regulation on either)?

------


*Dave Wright*:



> My experience with the sort of thing you describe is that a single light won't meet the need unless it's one of the HDS Systems units. A light with multiple output levels is needed, and only one with an extraordinarily wide range of outputs will do.



_HDS lights_ - I was strongly considering these lights until I recieved my ARC AAA. I use a flashlight at work when I'm the last one in the office, to check the rooms are empty before I set the alarm. I was expecting to require a larger flashlight, however the ARC AAA has more than adequate output for that task, and therefore it would be nice to have something for home that was somewhat more economical to run as the original post describes 

I have a Petzl Tikka XP(Clicky) that I carry whilst hiking, which offers a nice compromise between throw, spread and power levels (without being too complex for me), with the boost mode being nice for spotting things in the distance. It's a shame I can't find something in a similar price point for a hand held package (I am a little wary of the sliding lense though) 


-------------

*Flashlife*:



> Check out:
> Coast 7840 Digitac, 1xAA, 1.25 W Luxeon, nice "directed flood", about 4-6 hr runtime, true momentary/clicky tail switch.



I've never seen these lights mentioned before (due to being a newbie). Are they well thought of?



Thanks all for your opinions. I'm still a little conflicted, especially with the recent price drop of Fenix lights, so any help is still much appreciated  

Cheers


----------



## Minds_eye (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: AA LED Flashlight - Nightstand / bump in the night light.*

Additionally;

I don't suppose anyone has side-by-side pics of a Inova X5 with a L1P and possibly an L2P?

Cheers


----------



## Windscale (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

Tikka in the pocket of my tracksuit bottom which I wear. Another at least one or two on my bedside table mostly running on rechargeable AAs and/or AAAs. These lights are normally left at home. When I go out walking, I carry only 123A lights.


----------



## Lumatic (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

Yep, sure do. Surefire M2 on nightstand along with a E1L w/red filter.


----------



## abvidledUK (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

Or do you keep a bed by your flashlights ?

Or a "Lazy Boy"


----------



## flashlife (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: AA LED Flashlight - Nightstand / bump in the night light.*



> *Flashlife*:
> Check out: Coast 7840 Digitac, 1xAA, 1.25 W Luxeon, nice "directed flood", about 4-6 hr runtime, true momentary/clicky tail switch.
> 
> *Minds_eye*:
> I've never seen these lights mentioned before (due to being a newbie). Are they well thought of?



The Coast Lights are generally not as well thought of on CPF as some others. Not sure why. I carry the Digitac and love it. It runs a long time on 1AA and is plenty bright.


----------



## sween1911 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

My usual SF-Z3 w/ M2 bezel is the "Response to things that go bump in the night" light.

RR/Nuwai 2AAA with Nimh rechargables or G2 with KR2 conversion are general purpose lights for just moving around in the dark.


----------



## Long John (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: AA LED Flashlight - Nightstand / bump in the night light.*

Hello Minds eye

About the 2stage mod of the fenix L1P I have read here in the forum. I think to remember the name of the member was cy. But he wrote a lot of posts and I can't find the right one. Perhaps another member can show you the link.
The mod is really easy to do and it works very well.
The regulation of the L2P is "better" than of the L1P, BUT the disadvantage is, the 2stage mod isn't possible (so I have read) and to use Nimh cells can be dangerous, because you can't see the right point to change the cells (deep discharge)
I put in my L1P nimh cells with 2600mAh and it works about the discharge curve like the regulation of the L2P.
I also have the Inova X5 (older model) and it's a good light. But i must say, the Fenix is much much better imo.
For the next two days I have no camera, so I can't show you the picture.
The lenght of the Fenix is 9cm and of the Inova is 12cm. The diameter is the same.

If you decide for the Fenix I'm sure, you will be happy

Best regards

___
Tom

Here the link: 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/100142&highlight=2-stage+instructions


----------



## Kirk (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

Wow! You folks make me feel kinda, I dunno, WEIRD! Here's what's on my night table:
Surefire: A2, M6, E1, Z2
Arc: AAA Green, Arc LS (2 of them)
ASP: TAC Light
Streamlight: Scorpion, TL 2L, TL 3C
Elektrolumens: 5 Watt
RiverRock: 4AA Lantern, 2AA, 2C, 1AAA, 2AAA
Eveready: LED Table Lantern, Quick Switch, 2 LED Folding Lantern
Inova: Radiant 2AA, X5 (2 of them), 24/7
Tekna: 2AA
Rayovac: 3 in 1 LED/Incandescent, 1 LED
Pelican: M6 LED
Princeton Tec: Impact XL
Glo-Toob
LumaPro: Rechargeable
Nuwai: Q3
ForeSight: 2L, 3D LED/Incandescent
Brinkmann: 2AAA, 2D 4LED, Maxfire
FavourLight: LED, CCFL, Incandescent
Innovage: 20 LED Floodlight
CMG: Infinity, 3AA Reactor
HighGain: 250 (4AA)
Dorcy: 1AA 3LED
I think it's time to get a bigger table!
Kirk


----------



## chiphead (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

Right now it's an Inova XT5.


chiphead


----------



## Dirty Bob (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

Two on the nightstand:

Streamlight TL-2 LED for bumps in the night

Old-style CMG Infinity 1AA for moving around at night without waking anyone.

Regards,
Dirty Bob


----------



## s.duff (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

in nightstand next to pistol for me


----------



## vic303 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

Usually a TM 310H in a PJ's pocket, and a Big QIII on the nightstand. For serious bump-in-the-night drills, there's the old 6P mounted on the 870!


----------



## WNG (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

I keep an Electrolumens Blaster 3P in a shelf under the nightstand for those bumps in the night. Good thrower, and will hurt if it should land on an intruder's head.

On the nightstand is a 28-LED 3AAA flood from AXShop.com. This thing is handy and surprisingly bright. Blinds anyone you point it at, and lights up a room for those early morning bathroom excursions.

My area suffers power outages often, so, having a flashlight in almost every room is necessary. 
Ironically, the last incident happened just as I loaded batteries into a new Nuwai Luxeon light I purchased. I hear the familiar bang from the stepdown transformer feeding the complex and the lights go out. How convenient is that?!?


----------



## scibeer (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

Always have my 6P with a TID on the nightstand with a half a dozen other misc lights, knives etc. We have blackouts often here and the house is well equiped if you ask me. If you ask my wife, I leave S$#t strewn all over the place!


----------



## O_DubhGhaill (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

Photon Freedom on lanyard around neck at all times;

alternating SF U2 Ultra (usually weekends) and SF L1 Lumamax with beamshaper (usually weeknights) on the nightstand for late-night house patrolling and non-tactical checks on the 6-month-old little one;

SF E1e with beamshaper in nightstand drawer, EDC and misc. use;

Princeton Tech Apex on bedroom door knob used for everything needing hands, from securing a late-night whisky to taking the garbage out;

SF M6-CB, coming soon, to be kept next to running shoes for pre-dawn runs through the neighborhood and park;

Streamlight M6 mounted fore-end, starboard side of my Mossberg 590 kept near nightstand, my side of bed, for anything that doesn't sound like it should in the house, late-night and loud, and at the ready for anything heavier than the cat coming up the creaky wooden hallway stairs. 

Wife keeps a Gerber in her nightstand drawer and a Petzl TacTikka plus on the nightstand.


----------



## Travissg1 (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

Thor 15 mcp, Inova X5, Inova Radiant C, 3D cell mag all next to bed.


----------



## wmirag (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

I almost always have two lights on the nightstand.

About 99.9% of my bedroom light use requires very low levels. So one light is either an HDS set on low or maybe an Arc AAA.

As a precaution, my second light is a G2, L2, or E2D... about 24 inches from the push-button box that locks up my 9mm. I hope I never have to use the 9; but it's good to know it's there if I need it.

W.


----------



## Blades (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

I have a X1 on a laynard hanging on my bedpost(with a small fixed blade on the same laynard). Then I have 4 different lights laying on the floor beside my bed, so I can reach down and pick 'em up if needed. I have a few on my dresser within reach also.



Blades


----------



## IonFire (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: Do you keep a flashlight near the bed?*

Hmm, been away a bit myself.

I EDC a pile of knives aswell as my lights.

So i use a Pelican Micro Case (1060) to hold my EDC's overnight, and it follows me from the computer to the bedroom at night where it sits on the nightstand.

Inside i store my EDC's aswell as some others that get rotated aswell, i just did a count on the items in it(These are not including Shelf Queens) and i have 7 knives, and 5 lights in there, and the extra rechargeable Li-Ions i carry daily.

IF


----------



## aggiejason (Dec 15, 2006)

*What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Hey everyone! Just wondering what light/lights you keep by your bedside?


----------



## redskins38 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

i keep a SF L1 with a red filter and a C3 with P91 by my bed


----------



## aggiejason (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Tulsa town?? I used to live in Broken Arrow


----------



## Macaw (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*



aggiejason said:


> Hey everyone! Just wondering what light/lights you keep by your bedside?


Well.. Most of them. But what I keep next to my 357 Mag. is the Gladius. If some skumbag busts into my house I want that strobe to rock their world so I can get the drop on'em .


----------



## Lee1959 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

My nightstand is a bit crowded, it is where lights tend to congregate. I usually use an Inova X1 (old version) that sits there for getting up in the middle of the night. 

Other lights at current there are or in the drawer:

Colt 1911 .45 acp (not a flashlight, but its there  )

Inova X5, Ultrafire 602D on stand

In drawer:

Surefire 6p, 3 MJLED Modded Minimags (2 AA 1 AAA), Red Inova X5, Blue Inova X1 (old version), Minimag LED 2 AA, Rock River AA and AAA and several others I believe but cannot remember what they are


----------



## Roy (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

I keep the light that turned me into a flashaloic by my bed....the Brinkmann Long Life!


----------



## tron3 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

9V HUMVEE LIGHT magnetically attached to my bed frame. The included magnet strip didn't hold well, so I peeled it off and glued in a stronger round magnet.

If you find some strong magnets, and don't mind mixing some epoxy, you can make any of your lights magnetic.


----------



## Manzerick (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

looks like I have the A19 and U2 right now. I always switch it up form time to time but find the only constant is the U2... Almost always


----------



## redskins38 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*



aggiejason said:


> Tulsa town?? I used to live in Broken Arrow



Its always good to hear from formal locals:wave:


----------



## Aaron1100us (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

E1L, Dorcy 1w, RR lantern.


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*



aggiejason said:


> Tulsa town?? I used to live in Broken Arrow


You know a Dion Potter? His family was from broken arrow. I spent christmas with them once. (not likley I know)


----------



## taiji (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Lumapower DX-1 w/ lux V for intruders and an L1P for checking on the baby.


----------



## Mischief[LTS] (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

i keep a dorcy 3 watt metal gear next to my bed...


...mounted to a shotgun 

haha, all kidding aside i keep the maglight LED out for emergencies. can't find a better light for the buck!


----------



## highorder (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

D3 and FF3, also a UV SL stylus for charging the GID on my D3 and alarm clock, and the stars on the ceiling.


----------



## FlashInThePan (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Surefire A2. I live in an apartment, so mine's less about protection than practicality. Those LEDs are perfect for the 2 AM trips to the kitchen (or bathroom), while the incan's there to light the way through smoke if there's a fire or other emergency.

Love my A2.

- FITP


----------



## Flying Turtle (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Many seem to congregate there since there's a cabinet with lots of space. Fenix E1, L0Pse, Civictor, CMG Infinity, Derringer, Niteize Mag, old Solitaire, and Gerber Mantis. The rest mostly live in the basement or car.

Geoff


----------



## jrmcferren (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

I have no nightstand, but I keep a gap between my mattress and the bed rail. I keep my glasses and my Mini-mag (which seems to slip under the mattress a lot) there, I know where my stuff is in the morning (or 10 to 12 when I got up today).


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Right now I have a couple of the old, discontinued CMG Infinities there (green LED and a really dim amber LED) I've retired the blue/green Infinity from the bedside because it's too bright.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

A Surefire L-4


----------



## bigfoot (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Depends. Some nights an E1L, other nights an X1 or Pak-Lite.


----------



## Coop (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

CR2 Miniminimag with Nite ize led dropin, IQ switch, red filter running on a RCR2. and usually 1 or 2 other lights that somehow ended up there...


----------



## Paul6ppca (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

For roaming in the night I have a Q3 flupic,programmed to turn on at lowest level. It also has glow powder to see it all night,plus a quick press goes to level 15. For intruder alert ,Mag85 3D.


----------



## Vickers (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Nite-Ize 3LED 2AA MiniMag


----------



## LED BriCK (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Inova X5T and Q3 on nightstand; Dorcy 3D 1 watt, Mag85, and Fulton angle head with 8 NiHM and 6 cell Krypton on the floor next to the bed. Sometimes my Jetbeam or Inova X1 come to bed with me if I've been playing with them.


----------



## nerdgineer (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

VB-16 set on lowest, with tailcap set as a twisty switch. Left it on all night once - didn't matter, it's good for another 4,992 hours or so (before I have to recharge the 18650).


----------



## frosty (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

I've got an L0P and the wife has a L1T, which she likes a lot.


----------



## Old Light (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

I have two- one is a powersave light by Panasonic- it comes on automatically if there is a power failure and is a bright flood light.

Then I have my trusty u-2, which I use for everything.


----------



## 22hornet (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

- Led Lenser Micro Lenser (red led with the single BR435 cell) - a really sweet dim light.
- ARC AAA red led
- ARC AAA green led
- Inova T4


----------



## PANZERWOLF (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

4D mag tri-luxeon mod and a fenix L1P 2-stage mod (set on low)


----------



## Duluth Diesel (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

SureFire G2


----------



## KillingTime (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Surefire L4


----------



## DrJ (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

- $1 coin cell squeeze light with red LED
- Nexxtech 1 watt LED, 1xCR123A, with low and high settings
- Elektro Lumens Tri-Star 3D light, running on 4C alkalines (in drawer)


----------



## DoubleDutch (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

- Elektrolumens BL-1R
- Nuwai X-3
- Infinity Ultra

Kees


----------



## vic303 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

L1P & FT02XJ Huntlight.


----------



## RA40 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

KL1-R on 17500 Aleph tube with McE2s
Dorcy 1xAAA
CMG Infinity, original still on first battery.


----------



## mikeyinokc (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Surefire Z3 with a P91 bulb.


----------



## dbhn (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Next to the .38's safe in the nightstand is a Brinkman Maxfire and a Mag 3D with a LED drop in. One for aimin' one for clubin'. I can't justify keeping my "good" EDC or other lights in the nightstand and almost never use them. Went for a couple of good, usable, reliable, economical ones. These are there for one of two specific purposes (outage or intruder) and never leave their home.


----------



## jhawkins1 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Beside bed:
RiverRock 4AA Lantern
Fifthunit LYCKEBY

Within 10 feet:
RiverRock 2xaaa
RiverRock 2xaa
Ultrafire 602a1
LOTS OF BATTERIES!


----------



## Sixpointone (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Kroma Milspec, Princeton Tec EOS Headlamp and MagCharger.


----------



## wmirag (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

HDS with Tritium bezel, about 24 inches above my gun box. I ain't hoping for trouble. But if it comes I'm gonna do what I gotta do.

W.


----------



## zipplet (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

On shelf next to bed:
- Energizer 4xAAA "2 in 1" LED torch (you can extend the head and use it as a kind of simple lantern, http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9829378.htm)
- Dual flourescent emergency light (comes on automatically if the power fails and lights up the entire room)
- Cheap coin cell light
- Duracell 2xAAA incandescent penlight


----------



## JimmyB (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Always interesting to see what others do. I don't have a dedicated nightstand light. It usually is whatever light I've been futzing with last. If I did have a dedicated light it would likely be a CMG infinity (non-Ultra) since it's the dimest light I own. My HDS goes dimmer but I wouldn't insult that light by leaving it in the nightstand drawer. 

As FlashInThePan mentioned, it's probably not a bad idea to have a good incandescent nearby in case of a fire. Maybe I'll just re-think things a bit since I'm on the 24th floor of my building. Hmmmm. I do have a Surefire A2 red which would work pretty well for this. I always found the red LED a bit too bright until I sanded them down with medium grit paper. Now they're perfect for map reading and late night trips through my expansive condo (all 750 sq ft of it).


----------



## THE_dAY (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

i keep my NewBie modded arc4 with me by my bedside.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Except for my LK12, which sits in a cardboard box by the foot of my bed... all of them. My EDC stays with my pants, as well, so that leaves out the P1, M10, Gladius, and my "flavor of the month" light, which changes pretty often.


----------



## TorchMan (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Last night it was the A2, Ti Chameleon with green tritium, Raw NS with trit, and the LionCub.

Edit: As I walked by it just now, I also noticed the three AA, four LED light.


----------



## LOBOLUMENS (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

I just wear a headlamp while I sleep.


----------



## EsthetiX (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*


----------



## CandleLite (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

A lovely little Photon Freedom Micro on a leather keyring. One of the most underrated lights, it really is superb for night rambling around the house. You can dim it almost infinitely so it doesn't disturb others.

Also I have an L2S for investigating any bumps in the night.

But alas, no .38 or .45 or 12 gauge . I am Canadian after all. A kinder and gentler North American.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

FlashlighT? Don't you mean flashlightS?

A Streamlight 3CXP with Lith Aa for slightly improved brightness, an original SNII (M*g 2C), a LUXIII modded Element, a River Rock 2AA, a 3AAA7LED light, a Red Lazer Pointer and a few others.

Also relatively near at hand is a .45ACP and a Remington 870 18" with #4 Buckshot!!!


----------



## Lite_me (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

A 3D Maglite for use as a club. If I need a flashlight, I'll use that to go get one.


----------



## Jaygnar (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

My old trusty 2D mag with magled drop in. 
Just untill I can afford to put something better there.


----------



## aggiejason (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Playboy's packing some serious heat!!  That's how us good ol' boys in the Lone Star State roll!!


----------



## greenLED (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

There's some rotation, but I do have a SL Stylus and:
a Gladius, or
a U2, or
a SF L1, or
a CMG Infinity (Task, Ultra, or Ultra-G)
a Milky-made PVC light
a minimag with 5mm LED drop-in
a 24/7


----------



## Dustin Liu (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

surefire M3


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*



redskins38 said:


> i keep a SF L1 with a red filter and a C3 with P91 by my bed



Do you find the red filter to cut the output too much. The only time I use my red filter is on my L4. 

Anyway, on topic, I keep my L1 on the nightstand, with a 4D mag with magled upgrade under the bed for any "unexpected" visitors. It's big enough for an impact weapon and bright enough to temporarily blind someone.


----------



## xdanx (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

McluxIII-PD (UV1J), the warm white tint is very easy on night-adapted eyes.


----------



## Supernam (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

SF L6 + 1911 .45 (This will really light them up. lol)


----------



## gdhumphreys (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

For now it is the JetBeam Jet-I MKII.


----------



## LumenHound (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Brinkmann Legend LX with a Schott B270 glass lens, a Digilight DRB-9VHP 0.8 amp lamp module, powered by a pair of protected 123A sized rechargeables.


----------



## BayGleam (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

My collection also rotates, but as of late, I've had available at my bedside: Orb Raw NS w/ 5 blue tritiums, SF C3+KL5 on 2 17500s, Rattlesnake Wolf-Eyes M90-13V, Peak 2005 CPF Special (Rainier), PT Yukon, Fenix L0-Ti w/ a green tritium vial glued into the base

At the foot of the bed: AmondoTech Illuminator

Also on the bedstand, in a clear acrylic 1"x1"x3/4" box, three yet-to-be-allocated green tritium vials from Bart. Just recently got into tritium vials - it makes locating my lights a trivial task in the dark or in the bottom of a shelf or bag.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

For the past few nights it has been the Chrononster and my ML-1. The ML-1's low is great for checking on the little ones. They've both had a cold/flu this week so I've used it quite a bit to check up on 'em. The Chrononster is there for brute force... illuminate an entire room, if needed.

I have the M11 nearby too, as it's incan beam is perfect for cutting through smoke, Heaven forbid I ever need it for that.


----------



## heliyardsale (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*



Macaw said:


> Well.. Most of them. But what I keep next to my 357 Mag. is the Gladius. If some skumbag busts into my house I want that strobe to rock their world so I can get the drop on'em .


 
The Strobe like muzzle flash from my g19 with a 33 round mag should do the trick....


----------



## DaveG (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

On nightstand Pal Safe lights,older style with clear top, and a new model with brighter white led.Also in arms reach a Radio Shack 3-c cell with a Sears 1-watt pr based bulb,good night stick.


----------



## whippoorwill (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Surefire L2 does the trick for me. Pretty much all I need.


----------



## whippoorwill (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*



heliyardsale said:


> The Strobe like muzzle flash from my g19 with a 33 round mag should do the trick....


 

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## tvodrd (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

In the front corner of the bookcase headboard of the waterbed I've slept on since ~1975 is a E2L "Error Light." SF "leaked" a bunch of L2 (dumb) heads with E2L Outdoorsman bodies. Run time is bitchin with primaries. With 2 R123's.......  It is corralled into a corner of the bookcase by one of my quattro-cinkos, loaded with 9 original Win Black Talons. (That stuff's gettin' old- abt time to pull the slugs and re seat them over fresh primers and 8gr of Unique!  )

Larry


----------



## spyderknut (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

HDX EDC U60 with 18650 tube and blue ice trit SS bezel


----------



## Mike L. (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Surefire E2W and SigSauer P220 for company.
Also an Arc AAA-P and Himalayan Imports 18" Khukuri for backup.


--Mike


----------



## bjn70 (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

I normally have 2- a Streamlight TL-3 incan. that is VERY bright, and a 2C Mag with 3xCR123 and a Radioshack KPR112 bulb, which is pretty bright in its own right.

On my wife's side of the bed is a 3C Mag with side emitter Luxeon modified by 3rdshift. It is a good around-the-house light since it has long runtime and a wide beam. It is good for looking around up in the attic or underneath the bed, etc.


----------



## super64 (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

2 surefires.
1. An e2e with a first gen KL1
(powered by batteries no longer good 
enough for incandescent use)
2. M3-CB


----------



## Concept (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

I have my Raw Ns & Exolion because of the tritium and an L2 for the things that go bump in the night.


----------



## paulr (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Lately a Tektite Trek 4 with a glowring attached, good form factor for grabbing in the dark, glowring makes it easy to find, and brightness is just about right for walking around the house or finding something without turning the lights on. I was just thinking of reviewing it, I've come to really like the no-nonsense 3AA 4LED direct drive design.


----------



## cdf (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

An A2 .

Chris


----------



## :)> (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Also relatively near at hand is a .45ACP and a Remington 870 18" with #4 Buckshot!!!



Those have been known to put out some high insensity low duration light:naughty:

Here is my answere to the question in the thread:

ALL OF THEM. Seriously. Call me a freak if you want:laughing:

-Goatee


----------



## staghater (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Osram Dot-it and red photon clone 
for finding munchies(is that a word?)in kitchen 
while others sleep


----------



## Chronos (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*



:)> said:


> Those have been known to put out some high insensity low duration light:naughty:
> 
> Here is my answere to the question in the thread:
> 
> ...


 
No wonder Momma gets an attitude when you get a new light! You keep it plain sight. Hmmmm.


----------



## Hobydog (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

I swap off - most nites, it's an old CMG Infinity. Other nites, it's an old military angle-head with a Nite-Ize LED in it. I'm not looking for blinding - or even bright - just something to allow me to walk around without banging my tender tootsies on anything.


----------



## simbad (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

I have this one with SS bezel and red tritium


----------



## tebore (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

My HDS EDC B42 in my belt holster. I usually keep my pants next to my bed so the light is holstered and ready for action in the middle of the night.


----------



## alanagnostic (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

I keep a Surefire 9p for anything that goes bump in the night and for looking for the dogs in the field. They never come when I call them.:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## mikehill (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

In case the power goes off .. SF L4
In case of intruders .. SF M6 with MN21
Mike.


----------



## 65535 (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Maglight 2AA with Energizer racharges


----------



## WNG (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

I keep two 3D lights permanently in each nightstand for easy reach...an Electrolumens BL-3P, and a old Mag 3D w/ Lux-I PR drop-in from a Craftsman Endurable 3AAA.
Each is for clubbing those 'bumps in the night' emergencies. 

In my drawers, a Craftsman Endurable 3AAA Lux-I, and a SMJLED PR in a Craftsman Endurable 3AAA host, currently serve as general use lights. They're rugged, and I cover both situations where I need a bright enough and dim enough light.


----------



## BrightIdeaOSU (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

A Rigel Systems Skylight with 2 white and 2 red 5mm LED's, and a pentiometer. I don't want to blind myself and everyone else while stumbling down to the bathroom!


----------



## alex in germany (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Hi,
for a long time i had a Mag Solitare, replaced by a ARC AAA, now i have my NEW Fenix L0 Ti beside my bed.

I dont like that brighter ones at night.


Alex


----------



## :)> (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*



Chronos said:


> No wonder Momma gets an attitude when you get a new light! You keep it plain sight. Hmmmm.



That is an excellent point! Honestly, I never thought of that. I might need to refine my approach to this stuff.:lolsign:

O.K. as of tonight, no new lights on my nightstand! This is going to kill me though because I've got 2 new ones this week and 2 on the way; they really will deserve a place with the others. 

-Goatee


----------



## wquiles (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

This is my most used indoor light, and it is on my nightstand every night. This light uses a POP-based, hand-built module for a 9-5mm LED (Super MJ's since the original 35K's died some time back from overdriving!) head, running in my 2nd gen G2, from a 168S LiIon cell. Due to being POP-based, this LED light is my most used light within my house, usually at a low level. Yes, the module is not pretty, but it works awesome/flexible, ultra efficient, and it runs for ever. On top of this, it is 100% reliable so far with the S-MJ's:





Will


----------



## Max Brightness (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

I like my Surefire L2 with a blue filter on the nightstand. The L2 is great because its size makes it easy to grab, the easy push on is very useful and the blue filter to make it comfortable for night eyes and to not disturb anyone.


----------



## Rob187 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

I always have Surefire 9Z P91 and Eternalight EliteMax there and usually have a few others on rotation - right now it is the Lightwave C1, Fenix P1D CE and Heliotek HTE-1.


----------



## Stingray (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

A Tigerlight and a Surefire M4.


----------



## FireFighter05 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

I have a Pelican M6, SF 6P, G2, E1w w/ KL1, 4 [email protected]$ and a 15MCP thor (not on my nightstand but within reach of my bed). Those are just the ones that I could not find a practical place for in my truck. 
Dave


----------



## Carpe Diem (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

On each side of the bed, an M6 with a HOLA, an M3-T with a Mike Jordan Turbo Module, an L6, a plethora of smaller lights.....and a pistol.​ 
:touche:


----------



## Carpe Diem (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*



tvodrd said:


> It is corralled into a corner of the bookcase by one of my quattro-cinkos, loaded with 9 original Win Black Talons. (That stuff's gettin' old- abt time to pull the slugs and re seat them over fresh primers and 8gr of Unique!  )
> 
> Larry


 
Hi Larry...

I have my bedside Glock 21 (.45 ACP) loaded with Winchester Black Talons as well. 

Why don`t you test fire a few of yours off into the desert night, and then let me know if they still perform well.  

(I trust they will perform spectacularly.)


----------



## Stingray (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Hmmm, I have several boxes of Black Talons in various calibers in my gun safe. Are they getting valuable yet  

I never really thought of them as being superior, performance wise, vs the top of the line ammo readily available now.


----------



## Buffalohump (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

HDS 42XR for cruising around, Surefire 6P for checking out bumps in the night, Cold Steel Magnum Tanto San Mai III for anything else....


----------



## AndyTiedye (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

2x123 A19 XR-E, because it's low is nice and low, and it's high is blazing, and it has trits so I can find it in the dark.


----------



## RedLED (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Glock 17, and Surefire M6 with MN21 for intruders along with a U2 or L2 for something dimmer. 

Also, a Surefire L1 of Kroma to get up for a non emergency, or to check on feline activity. The cat's make quite a bit of noise on some nights and, I like to see what they are up to.

Wife has a 6P. It my teen's room she has a 6P, also.

Best,

RL


----------



## CQB (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

the answer to your question is "it depends" as i rotate my FLs every now and then.

currently, lessee what we got here... ok, well there ya go! We got a E1L, a Kroma, a PKEF-A-5k (i know, i know, overkill!), *AND* an M4!

No reason really, it just ended up to be these ones. 

i will always have at least a couple lying around nearby when in bed.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

None, unless you count the cell phone back light. I'm not blind and I can usually get by.


----------



## Per Arne (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Hi,

1. SureFire E1E w/ F04 and E2D Tactical Tailcap (on the wall close to my bed)​2. SureFire 9P+A19 w/ G&P120 - 12V and G&P Tactical Bezel
3. Black Bear's Borealis Model 3 
4. Mini Maglite w/ Nexgen 750mA
5. MagCharger w/ 18W Xenon Lamp (under bed)
6. Princeton Tec Apex (under bed) 

PA


----------



## Draco_Americanus (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Humm stuff at my nightstand a surefire E2E and surefire L4 both with out batteries atm, since the fire i lost all my spare batteries, I have an L2 i floor some place and next to the night stand would creep most people out, I have a colonly of about 80 Guyana Orange Spotted Roaches (Blaptica dubia) I just call them Dubyas after pres bush. They are for my two beareded dragons I got after the fire, the roaches are easer to carefore, don't smell, can't clumb glass, don't make noise and cant infest your home (they need about 90f in temp to breed)


----------



## oregon (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

1,000 lumen ROP, [email protected] 2D size. It's the only way to be sure my light will win.

All the best,

oregon


----------



## dyyys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Mag85, Minimag AA w/ red Nite-ize, SFA2, and Eddie Baur 3-LED light.


----------



## LOBOLUMENS (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*



Draco_Americanus said:


> Humm stuff at my nightstand a surefire E2E and surefire L4 both with out batteries atm, since the fire i lost all my spare batteries, I have an L2 i floor some place and next to the night stand would creep most people out, I have a colonly of about 80 Guyana Orange Spotted Roaches (Blaptica dubia) I just call them Dubyas after pres bush. They are for my two beareded dragons I got after the fire, the roaches are easer to carefore, don't smell, can't clumb glass, don't make noise and cant infest your home (they need about 90f in temp to breed)


 

Uhh, ..........okay.


----------



## fixman88 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

I keep my A2 with me everywhere I go, including my bed. As for lights that stay by my bed I have a purple PalLite and a Hummer led light that both stay on moon mode at all times.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

*Inova T3* (blinding light)
*Gerber LX 3.0* (medium-light wandering)
*PT Attitude* (low-light wandering)
*River Rock 4AA Lantern* (power outage)


----------



## cslinger (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Surefire L1 for reading.
HDS U42 for ultra low light navigation/bathroom.
Surefire M2 to check outside from the second floor.

As for possible intruders.
Streamlight TLR1, backed up by 14 230 grain high intensity flashes of "disabling light".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Is that a Springfield or were you one the earliear adopters before Springfield bought the rights?

Good old parts gun 1911 is my "flash" light maker!


----------



## lukevsdarth (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

SF G2 w/P90 +3.7 batts


----------



## InfidelCastro (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

old style, old school Surefire M3 I bought from some guy that had bought it new and never used it. It's my go to uber-ninja light for when things go bump in the night. I keep it locked and loaded with 3 fresh, voltage tested Surefire batteries. And I think it weighs about half as much as my C3.

It sleeps in its pretty camo pouch, but is always ready for action.


----------



## Sharpdogs (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

One of these next my glasses so I can find them without any trouble https://edcdepot.com/merchantmanager/product_info.php?cPath=5&products_id=92 I also have Pelican M6 and Surefire G2 within easy reach.


----------



## Holappa (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Innova T2,X5 and Surefire 9an commander and a Spyderco Military folding knife.


----------



## cslinger (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*



> Is that a Springfield or were you one the earliear adopters before Springfield bought the rights?



That particular gun is a Springfield XD45 Compact. I did, however, own a HS2000 back when they were first imported in 9x19mm. Bought the original for $260 NIB sold it for $460.


----------



## Danbo (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Currently, I keep the Huntlight 101 on the stand by the bed.


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

The CPF multi-level 4W sold here by Wits' End last summer (basically a variant of the VB16). I run it off a 18650, so it always comes on at the lowest setting, which I can easily dial-up to whatever brightness my eyes need/can stand.

I definitely recommend a variable-stage brightness light for the nightstand.


----------



## Cydonia (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Inova X1 First Generation. A 30cent AA runs it close to 10 hours. That's what, 3 cents an hour? For a tight spot beam that to my sharp eyes appears very bright and useful. I think it's just awesome. That 3 cents an hour to run makes me laugh just to think about!


----------



## Tuna (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

A Tigerlight and a U2 set at its lowest setting.


----------



## luigi (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Gerber Infinity with red led to find the remote controls 
Eternalight EliteMax, with the locator on to find it in the dark
A petzl tactikka adapt headlamp for reading books

Luigi


----------



## bright-bulb (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

A martin long Too Tall. Lead bearings in the botttom help it swivel in case need it for emergency. Best light ever! Haven't seen them locally.


----------



## munkybiz_9881 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

I keep all my lights on my headboard, and a glock 22 .40 cal

The LO-TI is always around my neck 24/7, unless Im showering. Then it's lighting the bathroom for me!! LOL


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*



bright-bulb said:


> A martin long Too Tall. Lead bearings in the botttom help it swivel in case need it for emergency. Best light ever! Haven't seen them locally.



????????????


----------



## wotblake (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Surefire E1L
Fenix P1D CE
Brinkman Maxfire
Streamlight TLR1 mounted on a glock 17 w/ 33rd mag and night sights.


----------



## Perfusion (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Right now, I keep my SF G2 on the nightstand... I think the 2D Mag might be a bit too much... It lives in the kitchen on top of the fridge.


----------



## TorchMan (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*



Perfusion said:


> Right now, I keep my SF G2 on the nightstand... I think the 2D Mag might be a bit too much... It lives in the kitchen on top of the fridge.
> 
> 
> > One night I wanted to check the alarm clock. I was half asleep and mistook the G2 for the A2. I pressed the tailcap while looking at the alarm less than a foot away. I can still hear Mr T. saying: "My prediction? Pain!". The hands and numerals were glowing in the dark for some time, so were my retinas.


----------



## 700club (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Surfire E2E-SG on nightstand and ROP in nightstand.


----------



## Perfusion (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*



TorchMan said:


> Perfusion said:
> 
> 
> > Right now, I keep my SF G2 on the nightstand... I think the 2D Mag might be a bit too much... It lives in the kitchen on top of the fridge.
> ...



Ha! That's awesome... Yeah, I've only had my G2 for 24 hours now, and my wife already thinks I'm a little nuts. We've yet to take the dog for a night walk, though, so I can really play with it...perhaps tonight!


----------



## Ignoramus (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

My new G L A D I U S


----------



## Ignoramus (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

My new G L A D I U S ...


----------



## SureF1reFan (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Well - My M4 Surefire and my Beretta 92FS with a dedicated SureFire Nitrolon WeaponLight with a Spyderco toothpick.








or if I think it may be a "busy" night 






LOL


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Over here we call them bedside tables or cabinets, if you're interested...

On mine is my Gerber Infinity Ultra and the Maglike 1AA clone with a niteize 3led drop in, both great for reading. Plus all my edc lights which I carry everywhere - Arc AA, ARC AAA red led, ARC +4, ARC First run CYAN ...er...and my FENIX LOP.

Did I mention my ARCs?




Be ARC-y......


----------



## Al (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Eternalight Elitemax and Derringer + leather-wrapped blackjack circa 1930.


----------



## fasuto (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

I rotate betwen two of this:

White Gerber infinity
Red Gerber infinity
Minimag AA with green nite ize
Fenix L1P moded 2 stages


----------



## powernoodle (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Currently have a small pile of EDC lights next to the bed, which have accumulated after being carried - Arc LS, Fenix EO, Fenix L0P, Arc AAA, Photon Proton and Eternalight. Have a Vector rechargeable spotlight under the bed.

cheers


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

My alarm clock glows all the time, so I don't need a light to see it.

I do have to get pretty close to READ it without my glasses!

My .45 holds 8 rounds of 185gr JHP

The light I'd most likely grab first would be SNII (5W 3x123)


----------



## tradderran (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Surefire 9z and a S&W .44 special with 240gr lead.:touche:


----------



## lednut (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Two lights- Streamlight 2L3W and a Coleman rechargeable light with nightlight.


----------



## Blades (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

My CPF Orb with the green trit in the head of it. Easy to find in the dark. 



Blades


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

PALlight and Dorcy 5 LED 4AA


----------



## arigwapo (Dec 22, 2006)

*Nightstand light*

Hi guys!!
I'm looking for a nightstand/home defense/bump-in-the-dark light for when I need to check outside our room with my Glock. I'd like to be able to walk around at reduced power (red preferred for night vision preservation?) then be able to shoot a high beam if need be at any intruders to buy me some time to either run or shoot. 

Any suggestions?? The one I'm currently looking at is the Surefire A2 but am concerned that it's not powerful enough. Some people have suggested a Gladius w/ a red filter but I'm concerned about battery drain. Kroma perhaps??


----------



## cslinger (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: Nightstand light*

The Surefire A2 should be perfect for your needs. As for powerful enough try this. Let everything get dark and sit in the dark for a half hour or so, simulate sleeping. Now open your eyes, grab the A2 and flash it at a white wall. I bet it messes with your vision a bit and that is an indirect hit. Try it in a mirror, I bet you will find it plenty bright.

Also remember that you really cannot rely on the light as a "weapon". I personally think you should be using it to ID your target for determination of next steps. That being said the A2 is plenty. 

Chirs


----------



## loneranger (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Minimag with Nite-ize (with extra set of batteries) for checking up on the kids or wandering around.
Streamlight 3C LED (Class1, Division2) for anything else, especially earthquakes and the possibility of a gas leak.


----------



## beezaur (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

My nightstand light had been a SureFire A2 with red LEDs. I would get up to check noises or whatever, navigating by red light. If I needed more light for some reason, the bright light was right there.

I just got a SureFire Kroma which replaces it. I leave the low beam set to dim red, which is dimmer and floodier than the A2. The dim red works a lot better for padding around in the dark, plus I have the other dim settings when I want them.

The Kroma is, for me, just about the ultimate bump-in-the-night light. It is silent to operate, the dim red is very difficult for another to observe, and it has the ultra-simple push/push harder control logic.

Scott


----------



## l1s125 (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

PT Tec 40 with a nite-ize. Even that is a little bright when I turn it on in the middle of the night.


----------



## EssLight (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

On the dresser within reach of the bed, I have a Mag Solitaire with SMJLED drop-in. Plenty of light for navigating around a dark house at night. It doubles as my EDC pocket light.

Also on the dresser, in a travel bag, is a Fenix L2T, for general flashlight use.

On the floor in front of the dresser is the big heavy 5D Brinkmann. It is on a hardwood floor now. The spot where I used to keep it was on carpet, it left a dent in the carpet.


----------



## Stereodude (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

I have an Inova X1 on my nightstand.


----------



## dig-it (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

SF 6P


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: Nightstand light*

Have you tried the PALlights, they come in a range of colors


----------



## Jorge Banner (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

A angled, GI issue, 2 D, “US MX/991 U” by G.T. Price Products Inc., Los Angeles, Cal., flashlight, with a MagLED drop-in module that I had to do some convincing to get in there, a Krill light and a cheap dynamo light that ended up there, one day, and never left.


----------



## Dr Jekell (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

I have:

A cheep energiser LED light
A rechargable energizer incan light moded with a Mag 2 Cell Bulb (Tighter Spot)
A LEDLenser V2 3 AAA light for when I want a nice flood
A SureFire A2
A Surefire G2
About 14 Spare Batterys for the SureFires

And for those unwanted visitors:







:devil:

Just Kidding :lolsign:


----------



## Cnote (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Streamlight TL-3


----------



## trumpetmarksman (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Surefire G2 and PT EOS


----------



## 45ACP (Dec 24, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Surefire G2
Glock 17 + TLR-1
Mossy 590 + 623FGA


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 24, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*



Dr Jekell said:


> I have:
> 
> A cheep energiser LED light
> A rechargable energizer incan light moded with a Mag 2 Cell Bulb (Tighter Spot)
> ...



I'm sorry. I know I'll get FLAMED for saying this.

But that is one BUTT UGLY gun. It MIGHT be a great gun. But by all that is good it is UGLY!

I guess I COULD take my G2 out of my "Light Cabinet" to my night stand...


----------



## pelks (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Merry Christmas to all CPF members. I have a 4D Mag moded with 3W Lux.
Very handy for those times when a unwanted intruder appears at your door


----------



## Cuso (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Both P1 , nat and black, KL1FB1, Peak McKinley old style red leds( Perfect for night vision) and 2D pewter Mag with the Xenon bulb.


----------



## Cuso (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*



SureF1reFan said:


> Well - My M4 Surefire and my Beretta 92FS with a dedicated SureFire Nitrolon WeaponLight with a Spyderco toothpick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thas some toothpick right there....:rock:


----------



## OldGreyGuy (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

McLuxIII-PD


----------



## CELICA XX (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*


----------



## 6530 (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Surefire M6


----------



## BettysNephew (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Surefire M6 right next to the HK USP 45, which is used to lay down cover fire on the way to my shotgun.


----------



## jHO (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Just a 3AA MagLED.


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

It glows in the dark. It has a SMJLED pr2 in it.


----------



## depusm12 (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

My Gladius, a S&W 6906 9mm, Beretta CX4 Storm 9mm carbine in the closet, my Tiger11 or Strion and my cell phone on the charger in case I need to call 911.


----------



## JohnnyDeep (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

McLuxIII-PD and a Pak-Lite Super (glow cap, white)


----------



## whippoorwill (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*



CELICA XX said:


>


 


In Alabama, we call that undergunned!!!!!!


----------



## Ra (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Maxablaster !!!!!!!!!!!!!!....









EDIT: Oh, I forgot... I only use Maxablaster to find this:











Regards,

Ra.


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

and I thought my offering was humble.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

I can't QUITE match Celica gun-for-gun....

But I do have a double handfull.

I grabbed my Energizer 3LED headlamp (two "white" one red) for a can trip this morning. Made it nice except for the back flash in the bowl!!!


----------



## TKC (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

I keep a River Rock 2 C above my head. In the drawer next to me I have several flashlights, as well as several hand guns. Next to the closet in my side of the bed sits my Mossberg Persuader shotgun, and my Bushmaster AR-15.


----------



## ringzero (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Hey CELICA XX, that big bolt action looks like a Lee-Enfield .303 

I love Lee-Enfields - a real rifleman's rifle. Old School.

Gives you the capability to "reach out and touch someone" at a goodly distance.

On my nightstand, for investigating those "bumps in the night," sits a SL PP 4AA Lux.


----------



## Mark_J (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Surefire M2.

- Mark


----------



## faucon (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Lately my L2. I like the two levels and the fact that they're instantly accessible.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Usually a Pila GL4 on the nightstand for me in case I need to blind some unwary intruder - but lately I've been hauling my P1D-CE upstairs at night as well. Of course I do keep a L0D there as well for the late night bathroom trips without waking the entire house


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

I keep an LRI Proton on my night table; the red LED is placed on its lowest setting from ~9:30pm until ~6:30am to serve as a nightlight & so I can read the time & temperature on my atomic clock.

The studly little flashlight gets used this way every single night; in the mornings, I set it to its highest red intensity setting so I can make my way to the patio without disturbing anybody (even if they're on the couch) and to avoid stepping on any kitty cat tails.

If I need to blast somebody with intense light, I just whip my Yugoth Blaster out of the top night table drawer. It has a cyan Luxeon V LED in a SureFire turbohead, so it really is dazzling - plus the color is radiant & unusual.


----------



## paulr (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Lately a Tek-Tite Trek 4 with a glowring that makes it very easy to grab in the dark. It's a very comfortable size to use around the house, the brightness and flood are just right for getting around the house in the dark and not hurting my eyes from too much light, and it essentially never needs batteries (three AA's and fairly low power to the four 5mm led's).


----------



## Johan (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Used to keep a surefire G2 in the nightstand until it got lost by I think the misses. Now I keep my replacement light, a wolf eyes m90-13v.


----------



## wmirag (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

U2 set to low, with attached green Tritium glowstick by Merkava.


----------



## AlexSchira (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: What flashlight do you keep on your nightstand?*

Just got a Safe-Light, been keeping it on my nightstand with the gow-mode pointed at the digital clock. I can't stand glowing digital letters lighting up my dark bedroom, so this works out perfectly. Next to a Surefire E2E for serious lighting needs. 

I gave my extra Safe-Light to a fledgeling flashaholic whom I'm a reluctant mentor to, he's slumming it in a self-decorated basement room with that unfinished industrial look that makes me wonder if he's purposely shooting for that 'Don't tell the people upstairs I'm living here' look. He keeps the Safe-Light magnetically clipped to his metal futon frame so it makes a spot on the ceiling, he can reach up and grab it anytime pretty effortlessly, smart idea. He also keeps an LED-modded larger Maglite, knock-off ASP baton, and aluminum name-brand Loisville slugger hidden inside the frame of the futon easily accessible by reaching to the side. Pretty crazy as I told him, but the way he hid things away and made them so easy was very well-done. 

Now if I could only get him off this impact weapon fetish and get him to hide my lights so my bedmate doesn't inquire how much they cost...That little paranoid may just come in handy.


----------



## aggiegrads (Mar 31, 2007)

*Nightstand Flashlight*

I am looking for a highly reliable flashlight for my nightstand. I would like at least a two level light with a very low primary level and a moderate high level. 

Right now, I am using a Gerber Infinity Ultra, and I would like a low level that is even dimmer than this light, for checking on the kids, and not blinding me at 2:00 in the morning if I need to take a leak or something. I would also like a brighter secondary level for things that go bump in the night, and for earthquake preparedness (I am in SF bay area.) I don't need a barn-burner, just enough to light up a room or get someone's attention.

My two front runners are the current L1, or wait for the Novatac offerings, although I'd hate to "waste" the EDC qualities of the HDS by letting it sit in the nightstand. My dilemma is: do I risk the current ability to get a current L1 by waiting for the Novatacs?

Are there any other lights I should be looking at?


----------



## dizzy (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*

The Surefire L2 or A2 are good choices also in the two stage catagory. Both have much more high output than the L1, but still have a good low level.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*

Two lights.


----------



## paulr (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*

I suggest separate lights. A red led Infinity Ultra is best for checking on the kids, or maybe just tape a piece of red cellophane over your white Ultra. Then have a more powerful light nearby in case you need it. A 6D Mag is actually a reasonable choice (cheap, and doubles as an impact weapon).


----------



## Campdavid (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*

Of all the flashlights I have tried for this purpose, the Pak-Lite Super with the GITD cap is simply the best! The cap glows all night long so it is easy to find. It has low and high light levels that are perfect for what you describe. Mine is always at the ready on the nightstand....oh and with a lithium 9volt the danm thing burns forever!


----------



## Spalding (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*

I can't stress how perfect the Surefire L1 is for the purpose you describe. The last timethe power failed here it was my constant companion. Perhaps the most overlooked feature is it's low mode - perfect for late at night when your eyes are dark adjusted.


----------



## Illum (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*

make sure you have a marker...some type of GITD compound on your lights, or else when you really need it and it rolled somewhere you'll be panicking...I know when I left only one light on my nightstand


now I leave most of my collection on the nightstand...so when I reach for a flashlight chances are whoever or whatever I will need the flashlight for will be scared away with the crashing of aluminum tubes on a wood floor


----------



## bridgman (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*

My dream nightstand flashlight would be an A2 with glow mode.

I'm currently using a CPF Safe-Light on the nightstand and am very happy with it. I think it's pretty much the same as the Pak-lite already mentioned. For most uses I don't even need to turn it on -- the "glow mode" is enough to get around the house or to see what the dogs are doing.

I also keep either the ROP low or the Z2 on the nightstand in case I need something really bright, but I normally grab the Safe-Light and "just point".


----------



## aggiegrads (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*

Dizzy said:


> The Surefire L2 or A2 are good choices also in the two stage catagory.


 I think 15 lumens of the L2 are too much for night adapted eyes. Like I said, I want something dimmer than the Infinity Ultra in a low level. Does anyone know how the A2 low level compares to the Infinity Ultra?


Sub_Umbra Said:


> Two lights.


 I have plenty of other lights that can act as barn burners - Lumapower M1, Fenix L2D-CE, Inova X5, 4D Mag. I want one flashlight that I can keep in the drawer of my nightstand that will serve as my "every night carry" with a moderate high level


Spalding said:


> I can't stress how perfect the Surefire L1 is for the purpose you describe.


 That was my thought also. I guess I should run out and get one before they become scarce. I'll probably buy the Novatac as an EDC anyway, and if I really like it as a nightstand flashlight I'll get a second.


----------



## Jeff H (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*



aggiegrads said:


> .......Are there any other lights I should be looking at?


 
I keep two on the bedstand; a Gerber Infinity Ultra and a SF L1, gen II (theres in one on the FS page now for $87 shipped). The Gerber is used to light the room when needed and the L1 for mobility. I use both levels as I check doors, woodstove, escort the dog to her crate, etc. before turning in. The switch on the L1 is so handy for this application that it has pretty much pushed all other contenders out. Little pressure, little light. Ore pressure, more light. Need both hands (ie "taking a leak)? Use the neck lanyard and give the cap a twist. 

A GITD switch cover would be nice but neither the Gerber or the SF roll very far with their "pocket" clips. 

The Gerber has seen about 20 minutes of use every single day for about three years and the SF is run even more but for something less than two years. Neither are any worse for wear. I don't feel badly leaving the L1 on the night stand because it's too big to carry everywhere. My Fenix L2T is my carry light but is too bright for this application.


----------



## frogs3 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*

The answer depends somewhat on how much you want to spend. Surefires are wonderful but very pricey. Your Fenix is already very close to what you described. Maybe add the Surefire L2 to the Fenix.

I keep three lights next to my side of the bed -- my old reliable Eveready 2 D cell incandescent, and an old-style Inova T2, with an Arc AAA-P on the nighttable for low lighting needs, at about 5.5 rated lumens. The Arc can be hung by its ring on a bent nail in the wall beside your bed, so the next quake will not send it flying. This makes an ideal 5 hr runtime low power light. You can use it to find whatever you choose for a bigger light. 

My suggestion: try an Arc AAA-P on a nail, plus one of the Surefires (I prefer the L2) in the drawer and you will be secure that you have what you need. You may find as I have, that the Arc alone works most of the time.

HAK


----------



## JJohn (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*

I'm going to try the LF2 for the same purpose. You can set the two levels as low or as high as you want. It will arrive in a few days. I will post my impressions in a week or two.

John


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*

Check out the EternaLights. Levels from lower than the Infinity to a fair bit higher depending on the model. The Derringer, which I have, has two white LEDs with three levels, one red with two levels, a few flashing modes, and is also the least expensive model. Not particularly robust or water resistant, but useful little light.

Geoff


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*

The Fenix LOD-CE is great for checking in on the kids


----------



## paulr (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*

The PALight has this very cool very dim glow setting (low powered enough to let the battery last several years) that lets you find the light in the dark without having to recharge GITD stuff before bedtime. My own nightstand light is a Tektite Trek 4 which is a 3AAA light (fits the hand nicely) and I have an old-style tritium glowring clipped on the lanyard hole, and that works out great. But it's not a "bump in the night" light, it's maybe 10 lumens tops.


----------



## Norm (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*

I keep all my lights beside the bed, my wife often says "saying good night to your torches are you?", if I have been playing with one in bed :laughing:.
Norm


----------



## bridgman (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*

Ah yes... the Safe-Light is like the PAL light, not the Pak-lite as I posted earlier.


----------



## GeorgePaul (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*



Spalding said:


> I can't stress how perfect the Surefire L1 is for the purpose you describe.


I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## luchs (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*

I use a lumapower LM 301. (USD 27, shipped)
the lower stage does't bother the sleeping kids.
you also can ask ricky from lumapower for a GID-tailcap.

or what about the new Amilite T5?????????????


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*

I had exactly the same needs for the exactly the same reasons. I went through a bunch of lights, but eventually settled on: the Orb Raw 1W. Reasonably low low, and a high-enough high on CR2 primary. The tritium capsule glows in the dark -- didn't think this would be such a big deal, but it's HUGE. I love being able to find it any time of the day or night, but it's still subdued enough that it doesn't bother me. And the small form factor means I don't mind walking around with it in my jammies. Best nightstand light ever, and a real sleeper, almost no one talks about it.


----------



## ringzero (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*



aggiegrads said:


> I am looking for a highly reliable flashlight for my nightstand. I would like at least a two level light with a very low primary level and a moderate high level...My two front runners are the current L1, or wait for the Novatac offerings, although I'd hate to "waste" the EDC qualities of the HDS by letting it sit in the nightstand...Are there any other lights I should be looking at?



The L1 would be a superb, if rather expensive light for your purposes. A functionally similar light to the L1 at far less expense, is the Streamlight Tasklight 2AA:
http://www.brightguy.com/products/Streamlight_Task-Light_2AA_Flashlight.php

My SL TL 2AA is always on the nightstand and I often use its 4 lumen low level at night, rather than turning on house lights. It's nice to have its 20+ lumen high level available if needed.

If the SL TL 2AA's 4 lumen low is too much for your late night excursions, consider the SL TL 1AA:
http://www.brightguy.com/products/Streamlight_Task-Light_1AA_Flashlight.php

The SL TL 1AA has a 1 lumen low, which I find ideal for late night trips to the bathroom or kitchen. If the 1 lumen low is too much, you can load it with a cell depleted from use in another light. I figure the low level is about 0.25 to 0.5 lumens on a depleted cell. High level is only about 5 or 6 lumens on a fresh cell, so this might not be enough of a high for your purposes.

These Streamlight Tasklights are two of my most used and most useful lights, and I believe they offer great value for their very reasonable prices.

Either of these lights could do nightstand duty and tide you over until you get the new HDS light.

.


----------



## dizzy (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*



Illum_the_nation said:


> ...so when I reach for a flashlight chances are whoever or whatever I will need the flashlight for will be scared away with the crashing of aluminum tubes on a wood floor


That is just too funny Itn. The mental picture that came to mind when I read that, made me LOL. Thanks.


----------



## Al (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*



Flying Turtle said:


> Check out the EternaLights. Levels from lower than the Infinity to a fair bit higher depending on the model. The Derringer, which I have, has two white LEDs with three levels, one red with two levels, a few flashing modes, and is also the least expensive model. Not particularly robust or water resistant, but useful little light.
> 
> Geoff



Ditto, however ELITEMAX can be set to turn on at the previously set level which can be VERY dim through 11 steps to full brightness. OR just press "turbo" to turn on at maximum brightness.

http://www.techass.com/el/elm4z/

http://www.techass.com/el/docs/m4zman.pdf


----------



## LouRoy (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*

Many of the lights mentioned do not have a low enough low or the low does not come on first. I agree with you that in the night, I want VERY little light ( .3-.5 lumems is about right for me). You might get an original Infinity, which puts out much less light than the Ultra. That solution still makes you have another light that is brighter, though.

I use a Lioncub. The low is LOW and easy on the eyes. A simple button press and hold makes the low level come on first. If I want a barn-burner, all I have to do is press and hold the button again to have 60 lumens out the front end.

I have many lights to choose from, but only the Lioncub and the HDS have a low setting that is truly low enough.


----------



## lahjik (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*

Probably overkill, but thought I would mention that I am very pleased with my new Kroma as a nightstand light. Before going to sleep, I make sure it is on low red, but I love the options to move up the light levels so easily. 

Like someone else mentioned, it wasn't bought for this purpose, but it is a bit big to carry every day so this was as good a place as any to set it down. And it is being used in an incredibly practical (if not very tactical) way!


----------



## geepondy (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*

I also recommend a pak-lite or safe-light. I personally prefer the pak-lite because it's very small and also has separate physical switch settings for high and low so you don't have to cycle thru a single push button switch. The low is very low, just barely bright enough to read a book in bed. I've used mine intermittently for a year on a lithium 9V battery and expect it to last several more.


----------



## ja10 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*

I would definitely go with the current generation L1. The low mode is just the right intensity for moving around at night. The tight beam makes the most use out of the lower output, and it makes it easy to move around a room at night without waking anyone up.

Also, it has great runtime on just one battery. If an earthquake does knock out power for a couple days, all you need is a spare battery or two.


----------



## sb0007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*

actually the HDS EDc is a great light with its super low and high level. of course you may wish to wait for the latest with the brighter led HDS85 or 120?? having a very low lumen is needed for night adapted eyes usage. i frequently use my ff3 on level 1 and its about there.


----------



## carrot (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*

I'm gonna mumble something about a Surefire A2-HA-YG or A2-HA-RD (yellow-green or red LED's, respectively) and be on my way... The current L1 is actually also a good choice too, though.


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*

i also think the L1 would be great for what you need. i use mine for the same things you described and it works great 1.1 lum does,t sound like much but when it,s dark it is more then enought light. just get one now before the new ones come out . the new cree on low is imho to much oh and 90 hs of runtime wow! cant go wrong


----------



## jburgett (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*



Al said:


> Ditto, however ELITEMAX can be set to turn on at the previously set level which can be VERY dim through 11 steps to full brightness. OR just press "turbo" to turn on at maximum brightness.
> 
> http://www.techass.com/el/elm4z/
> 
> http://www.techass.com/el/docs/m4zman.pdf



The Eternalight Elitemax has a "find me" night mode, where it always runs a single blue LED inside that illuminates through the translucent housing. It can be set to flash every few seconds, or maintain a steady glow. It can be set to remember it's last brightness setting, so I generally leave it on one of it's dimmer settings. This way, in the middle of the night, I can always find it immediately and check on the kids without waking them. It is a very versatile light that also works great for long power outages.

:rock:


----------



## golden_creature (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*

i use an A2-has served me well this last year.gc.


----------



## Jeff H (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*



ja10 said:


> I would definitely go with the current generation L1. ..........Also, it has great runtime on just one battery. If an earthquake does knock out power for a couple days, all you need is a spare battery or two.


 
Excellent point regarding "batteries." Not to knock any other suggestions but the L1 "fits" in so many ways and is the only such light I personally have experience with simply because, once I found it, I stopped looking.

Yes, it is a little "pricey," and it is my only SF but, the only time I even think about what it cost me is when I consider buying a second one.

The battery thing is BIG when it comes to disaster preparedness. Yes, I love AAs for their ubiquitous nature - they're available everywhere, BUT, on several occasions, while living places where the locals are not accustomed to ice, snow, power outages, etc., I have gone to the stores and found every single battery of every kind cleaned out (along with every chip, pack of jerky and ho-ho), Guess what goes first. AAs and Ds. People who don't prepare get very selfish very quickly even in minor emergencies and will horde things they don't even need.

Keeping a stock of CR123As (Amondotech sells a great one for $1/ea., which is less than I pay for D-cells at the biggest discount chain in the US) is a good idea. They last a long time on 'low" and have a long shelf life. The single-cell "feature" of the L1 (or other 1xCR123A lights) is that they usually squeeze everything out of a cell that can be had and, you don't have to worry about matching cells' capacity. When you're down to a single CR123A, you can still run. The only people you may have to worry about coveting your cells is another flashlight freak and there really aren't that many of us compared to the "normal" people.

I think that, regardless of the light you choose (many good recommendations), if it is also intended for disaster preparedness, the "cell question" warrants primary consideration. Sure, we all have several lights to choose from in an emergency but, when things get ugly, we all start paring down and weeding out. Which one will you really be most likely to grab and keep with you?

Jeff H


----------



## OceanView (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*

My EDC light is an HDS, which I keep on the nightstand when I'm ready to go to bed, so that's my nightstand light. Multiple levels is the way to go.

One good choice, which hasn't been mentioned yet, is one of the several generations of the multi-variable VB-16 light. Wit's End is still selling the last generation light, and Waion just put the latest version on sale, with SSC emitter. With these lights, you can have very low to very bright and everything in between. I don't actually have a VB-16, but the concept is brilliant and I haven't heard anything really bad from actual users.

As I recall, one "advantage" of the version that Wit's End carries is that it will only remember the last brightness level when used with a lithium primary. If you switch to a Li-ion, it will continue to remember the last level used with the primary battery. Therefore, you could pop in a primary and turn off the light at the lowest level, for example, then switch to a Li-ion, and the light will always turn on at the lowest level and you don't have to worry about blinding yourself because you forgot what level you last used. Or, alternatively, you could use the same technique to set the turn-on level to whatever brightness you want, like maximum brightness, if you were feeling a bit "tactical". Very handy "feature".


----------



## Mad1 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*

The L1 is the best light for your desired purpose.

The low mode will be perfect for your night adjusted eyes anything brighter will just blind you. 

You could also mix it with a red filter to preserve your night vision even more.

No other light will come close to your requirements of a low / medium mode light.


----------



## jeffb (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*

I use an HDS Ultimate GT, set on a low level with a Suefire F04 beamshaper.

Perfect for me. 

jeffb


----------



## big beam (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*

I use a VB-16 on the 2nd setting(has turbo head to better stand up)and a 2.25 FM mag 85 to blind intruders.Also S&W 1006!!!

DON


----------



## reltor (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*

Elektrolumens DaCree is my new favorite nightstand light. It has a perfect size hotspot for indoor use. Personally I want my nightstand light to blind on the receiving end. I also like the momentary on tailcap switch better than any forward or reverse clicky. My general purpose light that I keep in the room is a 2D mag with the maxstar2 side-emitter upgrade. It produces a nice low intensity flood that is easy on the eyes and the batterys last forever.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*

A HDS can be both a EDC and a nightstand flashlight. The HDS can be set up any way you want it. Another option is the AmiLite T5 with the 15 lumen low level.


----------



## bridaw (Apr 2, 2007)

*multi-level LED for the night stand*

+1 on the adjustable level LED for a night-stand light. I picked up a few of those lights from Wits' End and a 4W is all I grab anymore when I check on my son or investigate a noise. I also keep a surefire with a lumens factory lamp handy but that is just in case I hear a large bump in the night. Anything brighter than level 6ish on the adjustable LED is too bright for making my way around at night with dark adjusted eyes. Of course if you need more light it can be cranked to 11 (more like 19) and the light is very bright.

The memory sure is a very handy feature. The key to the light remembering the level is using single or double cells not primary or rechargeable. The light level will not be remembered when using a single 3.7V cell. If you use two cells then the level will be remembered. You set the light level with the thumb switch and then turn the tailcap to shut off the light. If you then press the tailcap for momemtary or twist it to stay on, the light powers up to the level last set with the thumb switch.



OceanView said:


> As I recall, one "advantage" of the version that Wit's End carries is that it will only remember the last brightness level when used with a lithium primary. If you switch to a Li-ion, it will continue to remember the last level used with the primary battery. Therefore, you could pop in a primary and turn off the light at the lowest level, for example, then switch to a Li-ion, and the light will always turn on at the lowest level and you don't have to worry about blinding yourself because you forgot what level you last used. Or, alternatively, you could use the same technique to set the turn-on level to whatever brightness you want, like maximum brightness, if you were feeling a bit "tactical". Very handy "feature".


----------



## Spak (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*

I recently got a Liteflux LF1 and it does what your asking. I have been keeping it on my nightstand configured with 1 AA. The low setting is very low and the high setting is more than enough to look for things that go bump in the night. It has a clicky and is easy to use one handed.

I have an LF2 as well and it can be programmed to an even lower level than the LF1. You can program it to an EXTREMELY low level, too low for my taste. It is a twisty and is a bit complex to use - not something I want do deal with when half asleep.

I had been using a Dorcy 1AAA light for low light use and a Nuwaii Q3 for times I might need a brighter light but the LF1 has supplanted them both on the nightstand.


----------



## Hans (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*



aggiegrads said:


> I am looking for a highly reliable flashlight for my nightstand. I would like at least a two level light with a very low primary level and a moderate high level.



I'm using a HDS 42XR with a 2xCR123 body running on an unprotected 17650. It's just about perfect as a nightstand light and around the house.

Hans


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*

I leave a pair of cross-training shoes on the floor at the head of my bed. In one I prop up a *PT Attitude* and an *Inova T3* in the other. I just reach down for the appropriate light. I also keep a *RR led lantern* down there. If I reached up on a nightstand in the dark I'd knock everything off of it. Fishing around the floor is easier for me.


----------



## aggiegrads (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*

Guys, I appreciate all of the advice. I will look into the eternalights and PAL lights. I think that I would like an aluminum housing, however. 

The only think stopping me from running out to get a L1 is that it seems to have a complete lack of sidespill. One of the thinks I like about the infinity Ultra is the sidespill. I have a river Rock 1xaa and it has a collimating lens with zero sidespill, which I do not like. Maybe it would be different for a 1.1 lumen light, but I wanted to get some opinions here first.


----------



## aggiegrads (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*

Also, I just noticed the CR2 ion, and this may meet my needs as well. Very low dim setting, and decent high setting. Plus, this light is more floody than the Surefire L1 I am considering, which is to my liking.

What is the standard emitter in the CR2? I see an upgrade option to Cree XR-E at Fenix-store, but is this for older lights, or to upgrade the emitter in the new lights?


----------



## kitelights (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*

I sleep with a CR2 Ion around my neck - it's a great light and I love it. The emitter is whatever the XR-E's predecessor was. I've thought about an upgrade to the XR-E, but then you'd loose the really dim low. It's the most pure useful flood beam of any light that I'm familiar with. 

The ARC AAA is still my EDC because the form factor is less bulky in my pocket.

All that said, unless you plan on wearing a light on a lanyard around your neck, my emphatic vote goes to the EternaLight. All has been said about its versatility, multiple settings, beacon or glow mode, etc, but what hasn't been mentioned is its form factor. I can't tell you how many lights I've knocked over on my nightstand (or onto the floor) while reaching for them in the dark. The flat shape of the ELs make them perfect for this purpose and easier to find in the dark if you elect not to use or get one with the beacon mode. 

The Derringer already comes with one red LED. Any of the other models, you can easily mod with one or two reds if you want. Personally, I don't use red LEDs. I prefer low level white for my dark adapted eyes, but I'm older and can't see worth crap in the dark anymore anyway.

Get an EL and if you end up not using it for this purpose, you'll still be glad that you've got one. I waited a long while before getting an EL b/c I couldn't see spending that much money on "5mm LEDs" anymore. I now own 9-10 ELs and if I had to choose only one light out of a hundred for a disaster, it would probably be an EL.


----------



## whippoorwill (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*

Surefire L2 is a good choice.


----------



## Gointothelight (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*

Mine is a Surefire U2 and it does it all. It has a forward clicky, the low is pretty low and the high is blinding, with several nice levels in between. Yes, it's pricey, but I look at it this way... my life and the life of my family may end up depending on that nightstand light if something goes bump in the night; in such circumstances, the U2 is going to seem like pretty cheap insurance. The L1 wouldn't be a bad choice BUT, and I don't know about you, but when I get up in the middle of the night I'm a bit groggy and clumsy, I want a light I can find and hold easily... the L1 is a little too small for me to be grabbing for and trying to hang on to at 3am.


----------



## GeorgePaul (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*



aggiegrads said:


> Also, I just noticed the CR2 ion, and this may meet my needs as well. Very low dim setting, and decent high setting. Plus, this light is more floody than the Surefire L1 I am considering, which is to my liking.
> 
> What is the standard emitter in the CR2? I see an upgrade option to Cree XR-E at Fenix-store, but is this for older lights, or to upgrade the emitter in the new lights?


The CR2 Ion is really more of a keychain light. It's very small. I have one and, while I like it on my keychain, I wouldn't use it on my nightstand. I use an E2e, which is much larger and easier to grab.


----------



## T4R06 (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*

im using lumapower M1. works perfectly and more runtime using 18650


----------



## aggiegrads (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*



T4R06 said:


> im using lumapower M1. works perfectly and more runtime using 18650


Dude, try checking on a sleeping child with your M1 and tell me what happens. I have an M1 and it is a great light, but it does not suit the purpose I am trying to fulfill.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*

The ideal light for checking on a sleeping baby is the low level of a Surefire L4 with a 60 ohm McE2S 2-Stage Tailcap. The McE2S 2-Stage Tailcap is a collectors item now, but they are still around. BST may have one.



aggiegrads said:


> Dude, try checking on a sleeping child with your M1 and tell me what happens. I have an M1 and it is a great light, but it does not suit the purpose I am trying to fulfill.


----------



## Wits' End (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*

Just a shameless plug for the CPF Safe-Light, square so it does't roll and the find me glow mode. Links to the Safe-light and VB-16 CPF are in my sig


----------



## RonM (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*

Kitelights said it well with regard to the Eternalights. I'll avoid repeating too much, but the lay flat functionality cannot be over stated with a nightstand light.


----------



## jar3ds (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*

either the Proton or a Petzl TacTikka XP headlamp w/ the red filter....

what you need is a mult. level light with access to red light... both of my recommendations have this...

personally i use a modded EOS or a modded TacTikka XP


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Nightstand Flashlight*

I know it doesn't exactly fill your needs but my favourite nightstand light is my newly aquired Mag 3C with the terralux SSC drop in.
With this light, if anything goes bump in the night, i can bump back at it 
It's also pretty handy for all those students running around the back of my place at all odd hours of the night, but if it fails to convince them to sftu i break out my 24w wolfeyes boxer.
//rant mode off//

Cheap and good light that will fullfill your needs Liteflux LF1 on a single alcaline AA cell (or 2xAA for extended run time). The low is low enough not to disturbe the kids and the high is adequite for lighting up a room.


----------



## Sigman (Dec 8, 2007)

Closing this one & continuing in Part 2...


----------

